# Claire - our newest little Tripawd!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Claire was a stray mix who had been hit by a car. Northcentral Maltese Rescue pulled her from the animal shelter in an attempt to repair her back leg. Unfortunately, the leg could not be saved. 

Look at this sweet face! I just want to gently kiss that little nose!









The position of the incision reminds me so much of my own Tessa, except for on Tessa it's the back left leg instead of right.










Mary's update on sweet Claire said that before the surgery yesterday she was crying at any movement. Today she is sweet and calm and seems to understand she is in good hands.

Tessa says "Mommy, I's wooking forward to meeting Claire and telling her all about being a tripawd and how to work the 'poor little three-legged puppy' angle for da most treats and kisses!"


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't see the pictures. I hope she heals quickly!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Heartbreaking yet beautiful. I'm so thankful she has you all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So heartbreaking that she lost her leg, but thank goodness she'll be okay! Please give her tons of kisses for me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, just look at those big beautiful eyes, what a little beauty! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So thankful that she's in good hands now. Bless her heart.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awwww.. those eyes tell it all. what a sweetie- i hope her recovery is swift and that she adapts into a happy pup like Tessa


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - I saw the photos on the NCMR FB site. She has the most beautiful eyes. I was thinking of Tessa when I saw it. Hey, maybe the could balance each other out...back right leg; back left leg. A dynamic duo. Just sayin'.:innocent: Any chance you'd foster her?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Maggie - I saw the photos on the NCMR FB site. She has the most beautiful eyes. I was thinking of Tessa when I saw it. Hey, maybe the could balance each other out...back right leg; back left leg. A dynamic duo. Just sayin'.:innocent: Any chance you'd foster her?


Sue, I'm such a sucker for the tripawds that if I fostered, I'd have 10 legs at my house instead of the 7 I have now! 

With my work schedule , 3 dogs in the house is too much, but I will gladly help transport her to wherever she needs to go - hopefully, her fur-ever home!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm falling in love with her face...OMDog! :wub: She's beautiful,I love her colouring too.... if I didn't have 5 already...... I'll have to see if I don't get into shows in Feb and March,about fostering. I wish we had family or friends to help with puppy sitting but we don't..it's just us...

It's so hard with travelling to shows to find hotels that will allow 5 dogs... I hate to board since I worry something will happen to them,plus we're both so "P whipped" "puppy whipped", we can't sleep without our little fluffs...

I have to show her to Al....:innocent: I just love her sweet face....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sh e is preciuos beyond words. If I were in the situation where I could take her in and foster I would......someday I hope to be able to. I am in tears and am so happy that she is okay and alive. Thank you to everyone in helping her to this point.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG I remember Jan's post about her... SOOOO glad NCMR saved her!! 

I have a special place in my heart for little 3 legged dogs and 1 eyed dogs.... (obviously!) I am so tempted to bring her home... but I am still getting used to having 2 pups around.... I know sweet little Clair is going to find an amazing furever home... :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I keep looking at her photo and thinking "maybe . . . " but then I know Sweetness would not be happy at all. Besides, with another 3 legged dog in the house, my poor Sweetness would be thinking she's the odd one with all 4!

NCMR has had some expensive surgeries the past few weeks - Tootsies broken jaw, a liver shunt surgery, a hernia and now this. If folks are thinking about extra holiday contributions, they would certainly be appreciated. And thanks to all who have already generously donated!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is such a pretty little girl. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That breaks my heart to pieces. Poor baby. I hope she heals quickly and feels the love she so much deserves. Thank you to all involved in her rescue.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:wub::wub: So glad she's in better hands.


----------

